# Realtek RTL8111E support status?



## Peter2121 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,
I would like to know the status of support of Realtek RTL8111E network card in FreeBSD 8.1.
Officially the card is not in HCL but it seems that it works
So can I suppose that it works correctly? If so, maybe the HCL should be updated?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.1 went End-of-Life yesterday.


----------



## Peter2121 (Aug 2, 2012)

OK, any ideas about 8.3 ?
Not in HCL for the moment...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

> re -- RealTek 8139C+/8169/816xS/811xS/8168/810xE/8111 PCI/PCIe Ethernet adapter driver



See re(4).


----------



## Peter2121 (Aug 2, 2012)

> re -- RealTek 8139C+/8169/816xS/811xS/8168/810xE/8111 PCI/PCIe Ethernet adapter driver



There is no 8111*E* chip!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2012)

Initial support was added to 8-STABLE in February 2011. 


```
SVN rev 218901 on 2011-02-21 01:04:16Z by yongari

MFC r217498:
  Add initial support for RTL8168E/8111E-VL PCIe GbE.
```

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/re/if_re.c


----------



## Peter2121 (Aug 2, 2012)

OK, thank you, maybe it is the time to add it to HCL ?


----------

